# massa



## siddjan

Hola, alguien me podría decir qué significa la expresión "muito massa" en español?


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido Sid! 

Muito bom! Muito legal! 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=3328274&postcount


> bacana (nacional)
> maneiro (regional)
> massa (regional)
> porreta (regional)
> pai d'égua (regional)


----------



## siddjan

muchas gracias Vanda!!... hmmm otra cosa: en que parte de Brasil se utiliza generalmente la expresión?? 
otra más: bacano/a se utiliza también como "legal"?
de nuevo gracias, chau


----------



## Vanda

siddjan said:


> muchas gracias Vanda!!... hmmm otra cosa:
> en que parte de Brasil se utiliza generalmente la expresión??
> 
> Geralmente entre os jovens, em quase todas as regiões quero crer, uma vez que é gíria, mas não sei se continuam dizendo massa ou se já trocaram por outra gíria.
> 
> otra más: bacano/a se utiliza también como "legal"?
> 
> Sim, mas bacana também não está mais tanto na moda. Acho que depende mais da pessoa. Legal é mais neutro e acho que mais usado por todos!
> 
> 
> 
> de nuevo gracias, chau


----------



## Reina Aspidistra

Acá en Tucumán, Argentina, cuando decimos "es una masa" también nos referimos a "algo que está buenísimo". "Es una masa: está bárbaro, está muy bueno". Lo usamos como sustantivo femenino, no como adjetivo, independientemente del género (si es masculino o femenino lo que queremos calificar) . Saludos!


----------



## Vanda

Então temos o mesmo uso desta gíria.


----------



## siddjan

hmmm que interesante!!! bacano/a se utiliza mucho en colombia con el mismo significado... aunque estoy casi seguro de que la palabra es influencia directa del lunfardo, por los tangos... aunque el significado varía un poco...


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

siddjan said:


> hmmm que interesante!!! bacano/a se utiliza mucho en colombia con el mismo significado... aunque estoy casi seguro de que la palabra es influencia directa del lunfardo, por los tangos... aunque el significado varía un poco...


 
Tengo entendido que muchas palabras del lunfardo, que parecen tan porteñas, vienen del portugués, como chumbo, yute, bondi, malandro, etc. Creería que "masa" es más moderna, pero quién sabe, las modas son cíclicas.

A propósito "bacano" aquí se dice "bacán" pero no con el mismo significado, alguien "bacan" es como "chique", con dinero, pudiente, creo que se utiliza más despectivamente para aquella gente que se la quiere dar de un nivel socio económico más alto del que pertenece (por ejemplo: "tal se compró un teléfono último modelo con Wi Fi y lamar en coche...,  ahhhh, qué bacán che!"). 
Saludos,


----------



## okporip

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Tengo entendido que muchas palabras del lunfardo, que parecen tan porteñas, vienen del portugués, como chumbo, yute, bondi, malandro, etc.  Creería que "masa" es más moderna, pero quién sabe, las modas son cíclicas.



Todo eso es muy curioso, de hecho. Pero lo de *bacano(a)* en Colombia como influencia del lunfardo me parece dudoso. También en Brasil, *bacana *(en ese caso, siempre en el femenino) puede ser un "sinónimo" aproximado de *massa*. ¿Vendrá la palabra del lunfardo? Si no me equivoco, lo que hay en lunfardo es *macana* y *macanudo*. El significado de *macana* no tendría nada que ver con el de *bacano(a)*. En cambio, la idea porteña de "un tipo macanudo" corresponde más o menos a la idea brasileña de "_um cara bacana_". Uno tiende a pensar que *macanudo *es una forma derivada de *macana*, pero¿cómo puede ser que los significados de las dos palabras sean casi opuestos? Tal vez Ivonne nos pueda aclarar ese tema.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Tengo entendido que muchas palabras del lunfardo, que parecen tan porteñas, vienen del portugués, como chumbo, yute, bondi, malandro, etc. Creería que "masa" es más moderna, pero quién sabe, las modas son cíclicas.
> 
> A propósito "bacano" aquí se dice "bacán" pero no con el mismo significado, alguien "bacan" es como "chique", con dinero, pudiente, creo que se utiliza más despectivamente para aquella gente que se la quiere dar de un nivel socio económico más alto del que pertenece (por ejemplo: "tal se compró un teléfono último modelo con Wi Fi y lamar en coche..., ahhhh, qué bacán che!").
> Saludos,


Pues Ivonne, quedáte tranquila porque muchas palabras en Pt-Br vienen del lunfardo (de las decadas de 20 y 30 del siglo pasado) como *patota*, *bacana*, *tapera*. Ahora, no conozco las palabras "yute" y "bondi" ni  creo reconocerlas como de raiz brasilera o portuguesa.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

okporip said:


> Todo eso es muy curioso, de hecho. Pero lo de *bacano(a)* en Colombia como influencia del lunfardo me parece dudoso. También en Brasil, *bacana *(en ese caso, siempre en el femenino) puede ser un "sinónimo" aproximado de *massa*. ¿Vendrá la palabra del lunfardo? Si no me equivoco, lo que hay en lunfardo es *macana* y *macanudo*. El significado de *macana* no tendría nada que ver con el de *bacano(a)*. En cambio, la idea porteña de "un tipo macanudo" corresponde más o menos a la idea brasileña de "_um cara bacana_". Uno tiende a pensar que *macanudo *es una forma derivada de *macana*, pero¿cómo puede ser que los significados de las dos palabras sean casi opuestos? Tal vez Ivonne nos pueda aclarar ese tema.


 
Verdad todo lo que decís. "Macanudo" aún en vigencia porque nuestros padres lo decían o lo siguen diciendo (y sorprende cuántos hijos o nietos de italianos tenemos el lunfardo más incorporado que hijo de españoles por ejemplo). Realmente no se por qué la similitud entre _bacana_ (pt) y "macana", son dos cosas diferentes como vos bien relatás. 

Lo cierto es que somos culturas muy próximas en muchos aspectos culturales y eso se traduce claramente en lo idiomático, de allí tantas similitudes o usos exactos de un idioma tras la frontera, como también acontece con Paraguay, se me ocurre ahora el uso de "changüí", vocablo guaraní que al menos en Buenos Aires se usa mucho, de hecho yo lo uso de siempre y no soy de origen guaraní (aunque mi hijito sí por parte del papito hermoso que tiene ).


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

WhoSoyEu said:


> Pues Ivonne, quedáte tranquila porque muchas palabras en Pt-Br vienen del lunfardo (de las decadas de 20 y 30 del siglo pasado) como *patota*, *bacana*, *tapera*. Ahora, no conozco las palabras "yute" y "bondi" ni creo reconocerlas como de raiz brasilera o portuguesa.


 
Chute = patada / En español yute (obviamente no aparece en el diccionario)

Bondi = colectivo / Por el bondinho de Rio supongo, es más, hay un capítulo de los dibujitos Backyardigans (en español) que una de las canciones en vez de decir "ómnibus", o "colectivo" u otra palabra, dice "bondi".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Chute = patada / En español yute (obviamente no aparece en el diccionario)
> 
> Bondi = colectivo / Por el bondinho de Rio supongo, es más, hay un capítulo de los dibujitos Backyardigans (en español) que una de las canciones en vez de decir "ómnibus", o "colectivo" u otra palabra, dice "bondi".


Acabo de ver lo que tu dices. "Bondi" es nuestro "bonde" (tranvía). La palabra viene del inglés "*bond*" porque los ingleses eran dueños de la São Paulo Railway en el inicio del siglo 19 y lanzaron bonds (títulos financieros - My name is Bond!) para financiar el cambio de los tranvías a burro para los electricos.

Y "chute" viene de *shoot*, una de las muchas palabras que hemos incorporado del idioma inglés para el deporto que solamente nosotros sabemos jugar tán bien...


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

WhoSoyEu said:


> Acabo de ver lo que tu dices. "Bondi" es nuestro "bonde" (tranvía). La palabra viene del inglés "*bond*" porque los ingleses eran dueños de la São Paulo Railway en el inicio del siglo 19 y lanzaron bonds (títulos financieros - My name is Bond!) para financiar el cambio de los tranvías a burro para los electricos.
> 
> Y "chute" viene de *shoot*, una de las muchas palabras que hemos incorporado del idioma inglés para el deporto que solamente nosotros sabemos jugar tán bien...


 
Callate, mal bicho! Ya vas a ver...

Buenos detalles sobre _shoot_ y _bond_  pero tenemos que reconocer que _chute_ y _bonde_  dieron su primer paso en Brasil, luego por estos lares.  Es decir, nosotros no decimos _yute_ por _shoot_ sino _por chute_ del portugués; de la misma forma _con bonde._

_AGUANTE ARGENTINA (y que sea lo que D1OS quiera)._


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Callate, mal bicho! Ya vas a ver...
> 
> Buenos detalles sobre _shoot_ y _bond_ pero tenemos que reconocer que _chute_ y _bonde_ dieron su primer paso en Brasil, luego por estos lares. Es decir, nosotros no decimos _yute_ por _shoot_ sino _por chute_ del portugués; de la misma forma _con bonde._
> 
> _*AGUATE* ARGENTINA (y que sea lo que D1OS quiera)._


 
Calmáte, Ivonnecita. Y ve esta página que me ha parecido interesante.


----------



## okporip

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Chute = patada / En español yute (obviamente no aparece en el diccionario)
> 
> Bondi = colectivo / Por el bondinho de Rio supongo, es más, hay un capítulo de los dibujitos Backyardigans (en español) que una de las canciones en vez de decir "ómnibus", o "colectivo" u otra palabra, dice "bondi".



Gracias por tu respuesta anterior, Ivonne (lo de macana y macanudo). 

En cuanto al uso de la palabra "chute" en español, acá en Asunción la escucho exactamente así, o sea con el sonido de la "ch" que es propio al castellano (y no con un intento de reproducir el sonido de la "ch" del portugués). 

Sobre "bondi", si es cierto que viene del portugués, el origen no será simplemente el _bondinho_ _carioca do Pão-de-Açúcar. _Pasa que tenemos la palabra _bonde_, con la que originalmente se designaba a ese hermoso medio de transporte que un día fue el tranvía.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

WhoSoyEu said:


> Calmáte, Ivonnecita. Y ve esta página que me ha parecido interesante.


 
Y lo de AGUATE? A qué viene? Yo no lo escribí así


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Y lo de AGUATE? A qué viene? Yo no lo escribí así


*Aguáte* o *vete al agua* porque te vas a hundir en la Copa, Argentina! 

*Bra-sil-sil !!!*


----------

